#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-17
<teolemon> yo
<teolemon> yo cqfd
<teolemon> mon ssd a lache
<cqfd93> yo teolemon !
<teolemon> du coup, pc en reparation
<cqfd93> p*** c'est vache !
<teolemon> il arrive toujours des trucs surnaturels a mes becanes
<cqfd93> c'est fragile les ssd
<teolemon> théoriquement non
<teolemon> mais là oui
<teolemon> ils me le remplacent par un plus récent
<cqfd93> de toutes façons, y's que 2 sortes de disques durs...
<teolemon> ceux qui plantent
<teolemon> et ceux qui plantent
<teolemon> :-D
<cqfd93> ceux qui sont morts et ceux qui vont mourir
<teolemon> ^^^
<cqfd93> le ssd ça supporte beaucoup moins bien les écritures trop fréquentes
<cqfd93> y'a eu une autre cata ce soir :
<cqfd93> kevin a écrasé le template de raring par celui de saucy
<teolemon> lolwut
<teolemon> dans les traductions ?
<teolemon> en général ?
<cqfd93> ça a remplacé toutes les trads de raring par celles de saucy, y compris la vo
<teolemon> mais il y a le système de révisions ?
<teolemon> ça se répare ?
<cqfd93> j'espère bien
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles de lui depuis ce coup de génie
<teolemon> lol
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-18
<vilsafur> Bonjour a tous
<teolemon> validé
<cqfd93> thanks!
<cqfd93> j'ai commencé les captures d'écran
